# Pompano Success on Fly



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Some of our guys from Easternshore Fly Fishers got hot on Pompano last weekend during our Spring outing. I posted some of these pics as a reply in another thread but thought they were worth a thread... unless you object to pomp porn:shifty: Those are three different stringers - 20 pompano landed but Alabama has 3 fish limit. Let 9 go to fight another day.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep. That's awesome


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

That's a heck of a catch for sure :thumbsup:. We're the fish sighted or blind casting?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very cool and nice haul


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> That's a heck of a catch for sure :thumbsup:. We're the fish sighted or blind casting?


All blind casts while wading. A couple were hooked while casting at cruzing rays... pompano will follow them.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I bet they are an awesome fight on a fly rod. Great report and pics. What were you trying to imitate with the flys? I couldent really tell from the pic.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

SupremeHair said:


> All blind casts while wading. A couple were hooked while casting at cruzing rays... pompano will follow them.


Never picked one off a Ray that's interesting as I always throw at rays just for target practice. Picked up a little guy little over legal this morning so I counting it .


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> Never picked one off a Ray that's interesting as I always throw at rays just for target practice. Picked up a little guy little over legal this morning so I counting it .


Congrats - any pomp on fly is a good one. Nice Pic!


----------

